# Central Texas Beekeepers Association



## fuzzybeekeeper (Nov 23, 2005)

The October meeting of the Central Texas Beekeepers Association will be held on Thursday, Oct. 23 at 7 p.m. at the Gathering Place at the Washington County Fairgrounds in Brenham, Texas.

We will have a demonstration on building hive boxes/supers and assembling frames. This will also cover wiring and mounting foundation.

Refreshments and "tall tales" will be available for everyone's enjoyment.

Since the fourth Thursday of November falls on Thanksgiving and the fourth Thursday of December falls on Christmas, there will be no November meeting. The December meeting will be Dec. 11. Plan on bringing a bee-related "White Elephant" gift for a gift exchange. Also, please bring a honey-laced Christmas snack to share.

For information please call Michael (Fuzzybeekeeper) at (979) 277-0411.


----------

